# What is the best Quote you have ever heard from a "Chef"!



## b.c. chef

There are many Quotes out there to name a few.
"Learning to Season in cooking is like learning to stickhandle in hockey; it's absolutely fundamental" by Chef Rob Fennie.:chef:


----------



## kimmie

"Find something you're passionate about and keep tremendously interested in it." 

Julia Child 

"I would much rather be a chef who remembers I am a cook then a cook that thinks I am a chef." 

Richard (Ric) Peterson 

"Cooking is at once child's play and adult joy. And cooking done with care is an act of love."

Craig Claiborne 

"The duty of a good cuisinier is to transmit to the next generation everything he has learned and experienced." 

Fernand Point


----------



## foodnfoto

"Long Hair, Short Brain"
-Hartwig Petautschnig


----------



## cmj

"sh** burnt my arm again" anon


----------



## coolj

From my pastry instructor, "you guys are all outstanding in your field, just like a farmer"

From another instructor " It all depends on how you hold your face" 
" It's only the first 144 dozen that give you problems"(talking about tourning vegetables)


----------



## isa

That is so fuuny CoolJ!







So is your new signature.


----------



## coolj

Thanks Isabelle !!


----------



## wineguy

In order to be the best, you must be able to do everything everyone else can do. Anonymus.


----------



## devotay

"If you can't stand the heat, clean the walk-in."


----------



## mambochef

From my fist Chef, a tough Dubliner:

"You rest when your dead!"


----------



## shahar

"Food - Sustanance, Adventure and Conversation"

Peter Gordon's(of "Suger Club") grandmother


----------



## liebkuchen

when an ill-prepared garde-manger was on his knees, head in the reach-in telling chef he was looking for and item on a first course going up:

chef comments from down the line "should you be looking for a new job while you're in there?"


painfully methodical but likeable prep cook when sous chef pressuring to complete a task:

"don't harsh my mellow"


----------



## counie

My Chef Tutor sums it up

"If it ain't hot it ain't cooking"

:bounce: 

Barb


----------



## mirepoix man

1. Think of this as a character builder

2. Cooking is the application of heat and common sense.

3. Quick...get me the lobster gun!!

So many more quotes......so many sources


----------



## chefmikesworld

"...when you have made as many mistakes as I have then you can be as good as me..."

Wolfgang Puck

" I am not in the food business serving people, I am in the people business serving food"


----------



## peachcreek

"There is always time to do everything ONCE".


----------



## chefboy2160

ARE YOU BUSY ? WELL THEN I SUGGEST YOU WORK A LITTLE
F*^*ING FASTER .

ARE YOU COLD ? WELL WORK FASTER , IT WILL HELP TO WARM YOU UP .

ARE YOU HOT ? WELL WORK FASTER , THE BREEZE WILL HELP TO COOL YOU DOWN .

AND THE BEAT GOES ON ...........................


----------



## ironchefatl

Proper prior planning prevents persistent piss poor performance


----------



## jim berman

From my Rifle Instructor in High School...
"If it is to be, it is up to me!"


----------



## chefsoundar

Please see the quote of Owen meredith in the home page of
www.chefsoundar.com


----------



## davewarne

What a way to earn a living!

( It's all a matter of emphasis?)

Dave


----------



## ironchefatl

" Walk quickly and carry a big sharpie"
was that FDR or Truman? or some other president?


----------



## ironchefatl

"don't make me open up a box of whoop #$*!"

box?

"cans aren't allowed in our kitchen"


----------



## spratts

From a sous chef during a busy service to the hot line:

"You guys F*^king suck! There's four of you back there and you don't equal one person!"

A discussion between two chefs in school:

Chef 1: "you should stop by our class, we're making a traditional irish meal"

Chef : "Traditional Irish meal? What's that a potato and a six pack?"


----------



## davidscooking

Anthony Bourdain, from Kitchen Confidential:

"Nothing makes an aspiring Escoffier feel more like an army commissary cook, or Mel from Mel’s Diner, than having to slop out eggs over bacon and eggs Benedict for the Sunday brunch crowd. Brunch is punishment block for the ‘B’-Team cooks, or where the farm team of recent dishwashers learn their chops. Most chefs are off on Sundays, too, so supervision is at a minimum. Consider that before ordering the seafood frittata.”

No idea how true it is, but it sure sounds true....


----------



## chef_dan_aus

My favorite quote is from my first chef, who, when cooks would get frustrated and angry (as you sometimes do), would say....


----------



## chefkell

From the BBC sit com CHEF!...Lenny Henry as Michelin 3 star Chef Garreth Blackstock speaking to the Saucier after he just puts a finished plate in the window...

"Ummm...would you be so kind as to rearrange the contents of this plate so that someone in the latter stages of malnutrition would take a passing interest in it?"

or....

" Those amature biologists among you would find many things of great interest on the floor here. I could certainly be walking on the cure for cancer, smallpox and the common cold...however you'll never find out because I'll kill you all if someone doesn't CLEAN THIS FRIGGING FLOOR!"

Classic Chef! material.


----------



## chopthatpepper

"When it's time to work it's time to work, when it's time to go home, it's time to go home."
-Chef Larry Macisz.


----------



## chefkell

Chef to a line cook who was in the weeds but always smiling, making jokes and never in a bad mood...particularly busy night and he was sinking quick...

"You know Tony, you can't cook for $hit, but your a **** of a lot of fun to have around...Someone help Tony out over here!"

I helped Tony...


----------



## chopthatpepper

Now thats funny!


----------



## chefhogan

Had a vegetable Chef who whenever he made a mistake would always throw his arms in the air and state, " I've cooked for Kings & Queens and they don't complain".

Hogan


----------



## peachcreek

"Its OK for customers to eat like a horse as long as they don't count like one"-Peachcreek


----------



## newbie cook

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

" I am not in the food business serving people, I am in the people business serving food"
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


great Quote -- That is co -operation -- When people are important and doing things come second.


----------



## parisbound

From my (politically incorrect) French Cuisine Chef:

"A well-dressed plate is already half eaten. Just like a woman who puts on a nice dress in the morning."


----------



## cajunjoe

Go ahead caller, I'm listening.


----------



## panini

Your job is to keep me out of you departmrnt!!!!! and we'll get along fine.


----------



## chef from va

this is my favorite quote ever.... unfortunately you have to see my chef-instructors face when he says it though i swear it just makes my day! 
"THIS IS A 'BAM' FREE KITCHEN!"

or anouther one i like is my own
"its not burned its just heavily caramelized!" :bounce: 

as my mom who is a chef in her own right says
"cooking, if it comes from deep in your soul is the best way to make people happy" 
after which she says
"and if they dont like it they can make a pb&j!"


----------



## bubbagourmet

Not from a chef but from the FIRST Mrs. Luciano Pavorotti
"For a better plate of spaghetti...THEN he might leave! For another woman? Never!"


----------



## ritafajita

It's not exactly a quote, but I do keep some burn cream and a bandaid taped above my desk - you know, just in case someone really needs it (or breaks a nail).
RF


----------



## flash

A Waiter, who apparently ordered the wrong dish for the guest, comes back to the kitchen with the "bad" dish and says:

"Chef, I need this steak to be a chicken."

The Chef replied, without hesitation, "I'm a Chef [email protected], Not a Magician!"




well......it was funny at the time




flash


----------



## waltersg69

"One could be led pretty easily into a discussion about about correlations between the decline of civilization and the sale of deodorants, which go side by side with the spread of tasteless food"
- Nicholas Freeling


----------



## chefmeow

From a culinary instructor: "Stop what you are doing and put down your knife. Do you see how cluttered and messy your cutting boards are? That is what the inside of your head looks like right now. Clean it and be cleansed."


----------



## casweetthing

From a chef instructor to her new students:

"You don't suck, you just need lots of practice."

"At some point in time, every chef had to learn xyz (how to pipe a rosette, cut an apple, core a pear...)."

Chef instructor's response to question about what she teaches: "Two things: 1) Wash your hands and 2) Eeewwwwwww." (One of the courses she teaches is Safety & Sanitation)

"Life is a banquet, and most poor suckers are starving to death because they can't decide what they want to eat." partly Meredith Brody (SF Weekly restaurant critic) and partly Jerome Lawrence and Robert E. Lee (from their play "Auntie Mame")


----------



## genevieve.m

Are your eyes painted on?

Are your legs painted on?

Use a hot ice cream scoop, smooth balls are what seperates us from the animals

Don't talk to me right now I'm far too important

Hurry up the missing link could work faster

Make sure that sauce sexually cascades over the side

Be gentle with the leaves, like touching a woman

Thanks guys once again for NOTHING!!!


----------



## mbe

"Get em in, Get em out" (new zealand chef)

"I've forgotten more than you'll ever know" (belgian chef)

"When it's black it's cooked" (french pastry instructor)

"Pasta eating welfare bast$#ds" (uttered the last week of ever month)

"Vegans are the Hezbollah of the vegetarian movment" (Anthony Bourdain)

"This curry is so hot, tomorrow you're going to be begging someone to rub cold yogurt on your [email protected]!#" (Malaysian chef)

Comment made to garde manger who is pouring sauce into a container that is obviously too small: "Would you like a smaller container chef?" (sarcastic Manchester chef).... if you were cleaning the floor or picking something up next to Mancheter chef's feet he would motion to his groin and say : "While you're down there, would you mind..."


----------



## peppercorn

heat and common sense....omg how many times have i said that. Sadly tho, as Jerry Seignfield once said " Why do they call it common sence? They should call it uncommon sence because nobody seems to have it."


----------



## headless chicken

"mmm....*goan**puke*"

"Don't f**k with the cook" - my butcher's apron + chefs hat from New Orleans

"You wanna know what us chefs eat?...<points @ sloppy joe>...we eat crap" - Anthony Bourdain

"A dull blade = a dull cook" - my first chef prof.


----------



## nick.shu

hmm, ok here goes:

Larder monkey: "Why did you throw out the mushrooms?"

Me: "why?, well i didnt want them marching a parade through the kitchen, look at them, they can walk on their own"

or;

Me: " Do you play monopoly at all?

Them: "Yes Why?"

Me: "That explains the 3 hotels on stupidity st".

or how bout:

"Your not dumb". "Gees thanks", "you've just havent progressed that far."


----------



## aussiekris

"Do as I say.... not as I do" - from a Chef/Instructor



AussieKris


----------



## cozzie

i was working with an italian dick a few years back when he and a waitress got into an aurgument and he comes out with the best one " i am the chef, shut up" classic comming from an italian.


----------



## chefalexander

"food + heat = cooking"--Alton Brown
"Trust a Chef who licks his own fingers"--Shakespear
"A chef is only as good as his Last dish"--most culintary instructors
In response to making a decsion:
"That's why I wear the big floppy hat"--Me


----------



## marlyn4k

Gordon Ramsay - _You know you're having a bad day when 25 vegetarians walk in unannounced,_ :chef:


----------



## nattychef

in a nasel voice from one of those old nature/animal programs where one animal is about to get "done", at the peak of the slam 
"sadly, there can be put one outcome now" 
or "spit on it, you're tearing me"
or after chef tore a strip off a line mate "thank you chef, may I have another"
"purple's a fruit",


----------



## koen

Its people like you,we dont need !

according to the general manager at one of my first jobs.
that was the most motivating comment ever!  

wonder what happened with him.......


----------



## peachcreek

"Move like you have a purpose!" - Juston, my general manager.

"We cheat the other guy and pass the savings on to you"- from Toms' Burned Down Cafe, LaPoint, WI.

"Service with a snarl"-from the Kasino Club, Stanley ID.

"Don't call me a chef. I don't have a full-blown drinking problem yet".-Peachcreek.


----------



## gianm3

"If you got time to lean,you got time to clean!"


----------



## katew

"I don't think those flash bake ovens are a good idea...I mean, what if a little chihuahua wandered in there?"  
-Chef Kelly, Johnson and Wales Providence


----------



## chrose

I like that one  
"if you don't like it, get the F$#% out of my kitchen" :Me (My sister won't let me forget that one!


----------



## lifer

chef walked in on a busy night and said
"buddy, are you cooking or just running around in here


----------



## chefmeow

Today-from a cook: "Why do I have to be assigned/responsible for the cleanliness of an area I don't even use?"

From my GM, a former chef: "Because I pay you."

I am going to keep that line!


----------



## djl_ottawa

Hey folks. my favourite was when it happened to me.

Chef - "wow, what an amazing steak, its a nice cute, great marks, and its cooked to perfection. One problem though.

Me - "What?"

Chef - "he ordered chicken."

first time I ever made a mistake like that.


----------



## danbrown

"If this is coffee bring me tea, if this is tea bring me coffee"

"Persons in leadership positions will always be subject to unjust criticism - but that doesn't mean you should give them just cause." 

"Your mother makes gravy, we make sauce."

"I'm here to make food, not friends."

"Go ahead, finish that buerre blanc with cheese, I'm sure it won't be a bad idea poorly executed."

"Trust your mouth."

"Are you the Chef?"

How the **** does the banquet sales department expect me to know whether or not I've got enough food when I've had two days off and they call me at home? (just happened)


----------



## savaun

KNOWING THE COMPOSITION OF FOOD AND HOW IT REACTS TO THE APPLIED TECKNIQUE IS THE KEY TO GETTING IT TO DO WHATEVER U WAN"T IT 2 !


----------



## savaun

Food Be My Thang Baby


----------



## gazzachef

My first head Chef.
Its not what you cook its the, flavours, textures and vision you create, love the food as you love you're self.

Frank Breahaut (A truely great chef)
A sauce must shine as the sun does shine, a flavour must dance as a balerina must dance, a plate must look as though grand master has just finished another master piece only then is the food fit for the greatest of all, the patron.

A sous Chef once
Asparagus is so perfect , you have to admire it before you caress it into a dish


----------



## chef from va

just yesterday i heard one of my chefs say-
i am married when i look at other women its like a dog chaising a car..... how often does the dog bite the tire?!

again yesterday-
oyster stew when its not 100% right its potato soup with some little chunks of what you hope is oysters

three days ago-
when gumbo is made right its great when its made wrong its rice stew!!!

today- 
god put the basques on earth to make him salt cod, he put the rest of us here to enjoy it as much as he does!


----------



## andy2004

"Anything that has a Inner touch and feeling of your Heart makes the river the main course with the adjoining tributaries and streams as the presentation of life." said Chef devendra Katwal when i met him in Bhutan.
He says the chef way of life is Food and to Feed, To reach out to people, and value the trend and blend with the trend.


----------



## t.haws

Charlie Trotter

" IF you try like crazy for perfection, an all out attempt for perfection, at the very least you will hit a high level of excellence." I had this written on the wall in front of the line.


----------



## erich

Not from a chef, but worth posting, I believe:

"Success comes from making the right choices,
Making the right choices comes from experience,
Experience comes from making the wrong choices."

"Been there, done that, now *YOU* fix it !!"


----------



## salvatore

Sounds like my first chef...**** he was tough, but boy did i lern a lot!


----------



## andy2004

Anyone New Restaurants, Food Outlets, Hotels, Motels, Catering Units, Resorts and Food Services, looking forward to Hire the Best Chefs with a Purpose immediately can contact me at [email protected]. 
The Chef will be sent on a TRIAL BASIS for a Period of 3 months and UPON Being SUCCESSFUL, he can be hired by the UNIT. The UNIT has to bear the expenses such as fooding, lodging, travel expenses, and sponsorship of visa and processing of the VISA of the chef if he is not a resident of the particular country.
There are many best chefs willing to work on a long term basis and my team will check and verify each chefs record, credibility and status before we contact them to you. write to me with details at [email protected].


----------



## chrose

Don't look at me like that. I f.....g keel you   I was pissed off and gave him the dirtiest look I could muster!


----------



## sam

"If you don't love others, you can't cook. People who have no love to share eat poorly, and they don't cook. If you love cooking, you will cook, at whatever level. People who like to be around a table, who like to share-they'll try to cook, even if it's only an egg. I would much prefer to eat an egg with friends than caviar with strangers."

-Cheff Phillipe Legendre, formerly of Taillevent, quoted in Andrew Todhunter's book (Knopf, 2004) about a meal at Taillevent


----------



## ravis

If you share food it gets divided, if you share an idea it gets multipled.

Ravi Subramanian
Consultant Ayurvedic Chef


----------



## peachcreek

"She loves me for my body. She puts up with me for my cooking"
-Peachcreek


----------



## mr_sligo

"Your food has GOT to have SOUL!!"
- Chef Lawrence Hutchinson (The Green Parrot Cafe, Santa Ana California)

"Focus on the ART Bro, and the money will follow!" 
-Chef Lawrence Hutchinson (The Green Parrot Cafe, Santa Ana California)


----------



## ara gureghian

This was a "billboard" but striked me funny...

"9 out of 10 Chefs use Gas... the other one is a Sushi Chef"...

I don't know if "that" belongs here... enjoy... smile...

Be well...

www.PersonalChefAra.com

Ara


----------



## miklosb

After peforming a task with complete failure, the student gives a sad puppy look to the teacher, the teacher yells back..
"Sympathy? Are you looking for sympathy???..I'll tell you where you can find sympathy, it's in the dictionary between $hit and syphilis".


----------



## chefcookie

"Chicken is (on the menu) for people who don't know what they want to eat." Anthony Bourdain, Kitchen Confidential


----------



## phaedrus

"I've done so much with so little for so long that now I can do absolutely anything with nothing all." - Anonymous, used frequently by me.

"Dammit, working for you is like p*ssing myself while wearing a dark suit- I get a warm feeling but no one seems to notice." - me, to the owner of a restaurant I worked at years ago, while asking for a raise. I actually got the raise. 

"Boys, we're not here for a good time, we're here for a long time." - my buddy Mark, every Friday & Saturday nite during rush.


----------



## canmorechef

"Pain Heals, Chicks Dig Scar's and Glory Last's For Ever...So Stop the ****ing Moaning and Keep Plating"

A very wise old banquet chef screamed at me when i was an apprentice :chef:


----------



## jscibelli

"when sh** hits the fan, get a good umbrella"

"while with an eye made quiet by the power of harmony, and the deep power of joy, we see into the life of things"--W. Wordsworth


----------



## jscibelli

oh and how can I forget from my beloved chef Dan Barber:

me: how did you make this?
him: (pounding his chest), "love baby, it's all about the love".
me: clueless.


----------



## fire

"BAM" LOL


----------



## thetruth709

from one of my chef professor 
Chef Barth
" Never jeopardize your integrity"


----------



## devons daddy

chef kirk,giving me advice on my first day in a kitchen i was 16.tremont hotel, newquay cornwall UK.

listen your a cook. 
thats what you do cook,
he is a wait staff thats what he does.
HE WAITS,for you to complete your job. 
never let him forget that.

stayed with me throughout my carrear. 


.


----------



## 6003

Cooking if the application of heat and common sense. Anon.


----------



## chrose

I have answered this before in other posts. In fact I used to use it as my signature. In an old Gourmet magazine from the late 60's or very early 70's they asked about a dozen famous chefs, critics and or gourmands what they thought was their most important tool in the kitchen. They all answered, their knives, or blenders, pans, etc. When they asked Chef Henry Haller, the White House Chef from Kennedy to Nixon he replied "My own 2 talented hands"! :bounce:  
To me, that says it all! :chef:


----------



## beefcheeks

I like this line:

"*these are snowflakes...chives are identical".* - from "Dinner Rush"


----------



## thetincook

Chef comes up to me a with a 6 pan of diced cucumbers "We got any more cucumbers in the house?"
Me:"Yes, Sir"
Chef:"Good" Dumps the cucumbers in the trash. "Now cut'em the way I told you!"


----------



## beefcheeks

Here's one directed at me some time ago.....

"_Yes...I know that you know how to do it, I just do it faster"._


----------



## frizbee

Chef was making collard greens...standing back and basking in his own glory, hands me a spoonful and says...
"Taste that...that sh%t is so good it will make you want to slap your mamma".
I about peed myself laughing so hard.
But the collards were the bomb!
Frizbee


----------



## notyetchef

chef to waitress: "oh my god the steamer ran out, go get a can of steam HURRY!"

the first head chef i worked for told a homeless man to "go to **** and get the F*** out of my kitchen" (durring a plate up of a glat kosher function for 800)


----------



## travis

I had a chef once ask me if I could make nap sauce before my break (my break being in about 10 mins) I replied with "the impossible I can do at once but miracles do take time"


----------



## justcookit

A chef giving advice on how to properly run a kitchen...

Chef:  Always pay your staff well and train them well...

Cook: What if I do that and they leave?

Chef: What if you don't and they stay?


----------



## thurstons

Worked with a swiss chef. You always knew he was in the weeds when you Heard his big Baratone no matter wwhere you were(even in the walk in)

'Oh sh*t my arse!'


----------



## badasschef

If you can't talk and chop, then shut the f#%k up and get to work!


----------



## boheme

"Big guy's don't sweat on the Line. We Render." Chef Pergal


----------



## alacarte

Chef to waiter - why dont you be like jenna jameson, and get f*cked!


----------



## meezenplaz

"Just another day in paradise!"

"That's a trade secret. Don't tell anyone if you know what's good for you."


----------



## lbrax27

Oh you want a raise? out work me tonight  and then we can talk dollars


----------



## alaminute

there are no problems only solutions


----------



## powerviolence

Cook to Chef: "Man, sometimes I wonder how you do it, work so much that is"

Chef: "26 days in a row without a day off and I'm here baby! Ready to go!"


----------



## just jim

Chef, answering the phone to speak with a frequent sick call in:

"You're sick? Well, why don't you die and prove it!"

SLAM


----------



## michaelga

Just Jim said:


> Chef, answering the phone to speak with a frequent sick call in:
> 
> "You're sick? Well, why don't you die and prove it!"
> 
> SLAM


Nice! Gotta remember that one.


----------



## tim caldwell

Instead of "behind you" one chef would whisper "inside you" as he passed.


----------



## ram9112

Last night my sous before service...

Were going to be busy tonight so set your mis, and don't fu**ing sh** the bed


----------



## ed buchanan

""DON"T DO IT FAST  DO IT RIGHT""                          and Monday always comes.


----------



## matthew0

Think the best quote I heard was "No matter how bad the economy is, chefs will always have work. People still need to eat"


----------



## behindthegrill

From my favorite Executive Chef

"John its Christmas don't make me call you n asshole!"


----------



## chefross

From my favorite bakery instructor in college.

Must be said in a thick German accent.

_*"You guys, you sit, you fahhht around*_

_*you get nothings done*_

_*Ze honeymoon ees oveh!"*_


----------



## pete

From one of my early mentors

Chef:  "Get zee f*** out of my kitchen"

Me: "Oui chef."  And I start to pack my knives

Chef:  "Where zee f*** are you going?"

Me:  "You told me to get out so I'm leaving."

Chef:  "So now, you listen to what I say?"

I didn't leave, and probably got fired at least 3 to 4 more times before I finally moved on.

From one of my wine instructions way back in culinary school days

"Always remember, drink what you like, no matter what someone says.  If you like Reunite then drink Reunite....personally, I think it is s*** but if you like it then drink it."


----------



## chefmannydlm

One of my chef instructors who was from Switzerland would always say, "remember, cook it golden brown, not golden BLACK!"

A chef's favorite meal is the one he doesn't have to cook himself. - me

Make it work, make it good! - also me


----------



## cheflayne

Pete said:


> I didn't leave, and probably got fired at least 3 to 4 more times before I finally moved on.


You just made me spray my coffee all over the keyboard. OMG do I know that one or what!!!


----------



## flipflopgirl

Tim Caldwell said:


> Instead of "behind you" one chef would whisper "inside you" as he passed.


Have to admit this one is a bit creepy.
A bit Silence of the Lambs......

mimi


----------



## jmwaco

You never really know how to cook a dish until you have made it a 1,000 times for 1,000 people. 

The worst mistake you could ever make is to give up.

These are the two that have stuck with me for years.


----------



## pete

One of my first paid cooking jobs ever, I had just started on the line when the kitchen manager comes up to me, gets all serious, puts his arm around me, and says, "If there is one thing that you need to learn to be successful both here, and at any other cooking job you have.  It is probably the most important thing I can instill in you...never....under any circumstance...ever lick the sharp edge of your knife."

Granted, I think he had been putting vodka in his coffee cup again, but, for some reason that line always stuck with, and it's one I occasionally pull out when training a complete noob.


----------



## cheflayne

Said with heavy Austrian accent "A good chef should be like duck...calm on surface...paddling like hell down below...ya ya chop chop..." then laughed manically.


----------



## chefross

cheflayne said:


> Said with heavy Austrian accent "A good chef should be like duck...calm on surface...paddling like hell down below...ya ya chop chop..." then laughed manically.


Love it..........I can just hear it....too.


----------



## justacook415

image.jpg




__
justacook415


__
Feb 8, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
justacook415


__
Feb 8, 2015








From a book I bought few weeks ago


----------



## clubchef

The best food I have ever ate is when some one cooks it for me.

Blake Boze/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


----------



## chefbutters

When you never see the sun, you at least deserve some time with the moon. A qoute I think most chefs appreciate


----------



## hungrychef

Haha I like you rest when you're dead so true!


----------



## steve tphc

A chef who has no love for his patrons should not be allowed in the kitchen.

"In the orchestra of a great kitchen, the sauce chef is a soloist." - Fernand Point

"Wine is sure proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy." - Benjamin Franklin

"The ten most important things about wine, are fruit, fruit, fruit, fruit, fruit, fruit, fruit, fruit, fruit and fruit."- Dennis
Johns

I never trust a skinny Chef - Fernand Point

There is no sincerer love than the love of food. -George Bernard Shaw


----------



## pete

> A chef who has no love for his patrons should not be allowed in the kitchen.


That should be tattooed across the forehead of every chef. Being in the business, one can easily become jaded and bitter and start to hold the customers in contempt, but the truly great chefs never lose that passion for wanting to serve people and create wonderful food for them (not for the chef himself- which many chefs fall into).


----------



## trainmeup

"Anybody have the salmon glue?" Chef Jesse


----------



## trainmeup

To a pastry chef I was training

We had just gone over the desert menu and plating, recipes etc.& she was new in the kitchen:

Deanna: "When will I know I finished the dish correctly?" 

Me: "When you look at it and you feel satisfied in your soul."

My buddy Brad looks over at me with a big grin... "What did you just say?" Lol

She truly ended up being the best pastry chef I had the privilege to train.


----------



## trainmeup

"Duck tape for the kitchen...crazy glue for the people." -me

"Team work makes the dream work." Exec Chef Conely 

"Taste everything. If it's good have Chef taste it." to Deanna

Chef a week later "Deanna's trying to fatten me up!"


----------



## trainmeup

"Prep for the war not the battle." Sous Chef Mark

"Bechamel is a jealous little *****." Tammy


----------



## grimest

You have time to lean, you have time to clean
-chef


----------



## hookedcook

From the sous chef training me on my first night as a line cook years ago.  " Don't worry about scrubbing or cleaning to good, its just going to get dirty tomorrow"!  Got to love this business


----------



## firedogchef

"If it turns brown it's done, if it turns black you're done!"


----------



## steve tphc

Thanks

It's one of mine.


----------



## vegasculinarian

"We are here to feed them, not fatten them." Chef on portion control

Any time a server would ask for something one of my chefs years ago would ask, "got a dollar?" No clue why it was so funny to me. Except when new servers would start and we would have a great post shift beer fund. 

"They say never trust a skinny chef. I say never trust a fat a** chef, he'll eat anything."


----------



## steve tphc

who do you want to cook for you?

   The fat man who loves food

   the skinny man that hates food


----------



## rocknrollcat

My first Head Chef told me on my first day - "I don't think you've got it in you, maybe you should think about a new career, like pushing trolleys". To this day I still remember him as the biggest prick I've ever met.


----------



## roger that

Random Employee: Chef we're out of (insert item)!

Me: *Snaps fingers*...*Looks around*...*Snaps fingers again*

Random Employee: *Dumbfounded look*

Me: Must be broken. Put it on the order board like you should have two days ago.


----------



## chefypoorenee

B.C. CHEF said:


> There are many Quotes out there to name a few.
> "Learning to Season in cooking is like learning to stickhandle in hockey; it's absolutely fundamental" by Chef Rob Fennie.:chef:


The best tools to use in the kitchen are your hands... "James Beard"


----------

